# Who uses crab grab?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If you really wanna know what I think, it's a trend that needs to die. Looks pretty stupid having 80's skateboard rails on a snowboard. Maybe I'm not trying hard enough but I've never had my hand slip off. They're even more useless than stomp pads. 

But if you think they're cool, then cool.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I love the stuff they make and the company is local and small. I think it's like three people in Oregon.

I never put the skate rails on but traded for a board that had them already and they're pretty great for boot traction and make carrying the board around easier. I can't say it matters for grabs much.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

They make very good stomp pads


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Some simple hygiene practices.............and a better class of partner...............crabs won't be a problem........


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Can u still catch crabs if u shave your whole body?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

All my boards are hairless, and at least half have crabs. They really are great stomp pads, one on each side of the board on back foot. If you need them to hold grabs, you need to stretch more instead.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Love the brand and how they market themselves. The added grip def doesn't hurt, either. Plus adds some flavour to the aesthetic of the board imo. Big fan.

View attachment 20190918_192042_1570505495020.jpg


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

GDimac said:


> Love the brand and how they market themselves. The added grip def doesn't hurt, either. Plus adds some flavour to the aesthetic of the board imo. Big fan.
> 
> View attachment 148911


heads up, the pic you attached doesn't work


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Back in the late 80's I remember having a product made by Santa Cruz called Rip Grip on my Gnu Antigravity. 

In hindsight, it was more gimmick than functional imo.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

basser said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> > Love the brand and how they market themselves. The added grip def doesn't hurt, either. Plus adds some flavour to the aesthetic of the board imo. Big fan.
> ...


On my 57 TrannyFinder +
http://ezloungin.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/342/2739-20190918192042.jpg


----------

